
Google workers listen to your “OK Google” queries–one of them leaked recordings - wlkr
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2019/07/google-defends-listening-to-ok-google-queries-after-voice-recordings-leak/
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20402070](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20402070)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20413062](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20413062)

